

Ask HN : White-labeling your service - dan_sim

We are a start-up and one of our potential client asks us to white-label our service for him to sell it to his own clients. Our company name will be written in small on the service we'll provide to him.<p>What do you think about that kind of contract?
======
answerly
These types of distribution deals can be great for your business. Just make
sure that both sides understand what is being agreed to as far as the
execution. I have had some bad experiences with feature creep when working on
white label partnerships like this. That is, we thought we were delivering a
white label version of our existing solution as is and the partner thought
that they were getting unlimited customization.

------
floozyspeak
Given the market ahead, you need to keep your eye on any and all cash coming
to the table.. so yes, pownce on that.

